# Advice on Bilingual State Primary School(s) In Madrid



## Expat4056 (Aug 1, 2011)

We will be moving from the US to Madrid in January 2012, with an 8 year old and a 6 year old (third and first year primary). We'd like to locate bilingual Spanish/English state schools that people might have had some experience with in Madrid...
Any and all suggestions would be much appreciated... to add to the mix, we'll need a place to live somehow close to a school for the kids...
Thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Expat4056 said:


> We will be moving from the US to Madrid in January 2012, with an 8 year old and a 6 year old (third and first year primary). We'd like to locate bilingual Spanish/English state schools that people might have had some experience with in Madrid...
> Any and all suggestions would be much appreciated... to add to the mix, we'll need a place to live somehow close to a school for the kids...
> Thanks.


hi & welcome

I see you found the 'education sticky' - but I've moved your post to a thread of its own so that it won't be missed

I can't help specifically with your request, as I'm nowhere near Madrid, except to say that your children are a great age to be starting at spanish state school

one of our regulars from Madrid, PeskyWesky, might be able to help - although her daughter is somewhat older than your 2


----------



## dijiste (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi, I'm a teacher and I spent some time on a placement in Madrid this summer in a bilingual primary school. I would be happy to tell you the name of it but am not sure if I am allowed. It's a school with a very good reputation.

Mods - am I allowed to mention school names?


----------



## dijiste (Jul 26, 2011)

Also, if you look at the British Council/Ministry of Education Bilingual Project website there is a list of participating schools, quite a few of which are in the Madrid area.

Bilingual project - Education - British Council - Spain - link to list on bottom right of page.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

If you read Spanish and you're interested, here's a report from the regional education department on bilingual education in Madrid: http://www.madrid.org/cs/Satellite?c=CM_InfPractica_FA&cid=1142623372595&idConsejeria=1109266187254&idListConsj=1109265444710&idOrganismo=1109266227481&language=es&pagename=ComunidadMadrid%2FEstructura&sm=1109266100977

Here's the list of bilingual primary schools (as of the 2010-11 school year): 
http://www.madrid.org/cs/Satellite?blobcol=urldata&blobheader=application%2Fpdf&blobheadername1=Content-Disposition&blobheadervalue1=filename%3Dlistado+CEIP+bilingues.pdf&blobkey=id&blobtable=MungoBlobs&blobwhere=1271587616771&ssbinary=true

and the explication: ¿Que es un colegio bilingue? Actuaciones - Madrid, comunidad bilingüe - ¿Qué es un colegio bilingüe?


----------



## Expat4056 (Aug 1, 2011)

*School name*



dijiste said:


> Hi, I'm a teacher and I spent some time on a placement in Madrid this summer in a bilingual primary school. I would be happy to tell you the name of it but am not sure if I am allowed. It's a school with a very good reputation.
> 
> Mods - am I allowed to mention school names?


Is there a way to email me the name, somehow?
Thx.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dijiste said:


> Hi, I'm a teacher and I spent some time on a placement in Madrid this summer in a bilingual primary school. I would be happy to tell you the name of it but am not sure if I am allowed. It's a school with a very good reputation.
> 
> Mods - am I allowed to mention school names?


yes you can do that - we just don't allow 'naming & shaming' of private businesses


----------



## dijiste (Jul 26, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> yes you can do that - we just don't allow 'naming & shaming' of private businesses


Thanks for that.

The school's name is CP Ramiro de Maeztu. It has an excellent reputation, which I've heard from quite a few sources.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dijiste said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> The school's name is CP Ramiro de Maeztu. It has an excellent reputation, which I've heard from quite a few sources.


and it even has a website!!! C.P. Ramiro de Maeztu


----------



## Expat4056 (Aug 1, 2011)

dijiste said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> The school's name is CP Ramiro de Maeztu. It has an excellent reputation, which I've heard from quite a few sources.


Thanks very much for the kind help!


----------



## dijiste (Jul 26, 2011)

Expat4056 said:


> Thanks very much for the kind help!


You're very welcome. Best of luck with the move. Madrid is an amazing city.


----------



## grandad (May 17, 2011)

Hi i had the boy in a school near pacifico colegio Afueda that biingual that takes them from all ages but have now moved him to a part state school becase his spanish is now stronger than his english he is now 6 and starts his second year in sep


----------



## Emmis (Mar 21, 2010)

Expat4056 said:


> We will be moving from the US to Madrid in January 2012, with an 8 year old and a 6 year old (third and first year primary). We'd like to locate bilingual Spanish/English state schools that people might have had some experience with in Madrid...
> Any and all suggestions would be much appreciated... to add to the mix, we'll need a place to live somehow close to a school for the kids...
> Thanks.


Hello there!

It is possible we may be in a very similar situation to yours this summer!! 

We are waiting to hear where our next move will take us, and Madrid is one of the possibilities. I am desperately doing research on schools online and found your post here, and would love to know where you ended up enrolling your two children! We are also interested in bilingual schooling. 

We can't really afford the international schools, and I am desperate for us to settle and integrate into a country after years of travelling and feeling a bit out of of touch with the real world. I speak some Spanish and my children speak Italian so I'm hoping that will help. I also would love them to keep up the English side of things, simply because to date they have always attended English speaking schools!

I have a daughter who's 8 years old (and will turn 9 in July) and a son who's 5 (and will turn 6 in August!).

I'd love to hear where you ended up sending your children to school, and how you find life in beautiful Madrid!


----------

